
Ask HN: Are we witnessing the rise of the dark mode? - gfc121
Increasing number of apps&#x2F;websites and even OS (macOS and Windows 10) are introducing dark interfaces. Is this just a fad or an natural change due to the increased screen time the humanity is facing?
======
potta_coffee
I've always preferred the dark mode. I use the computer a lot and it's much
easier on the eyes. I don't think it's a fad because it's for a practical
reason. I hope apps / websites continue to move in this direction.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Agreed, I'm so happy to finally get a proper dark mode on the new macOS.

------
nighteye
I think that dark mode in general is getting more attention than before. One
of the main reasons is the introduction of macOS Mojave. Dark mode is a nice
thing if people are working/browsing late at night or in low-light
environment. It helps reduce eye strain for sure. Night Eye -
[https://nighteye.app/](https://nighteye.app/) is a browser extension that
enables dark mode on nearly any website and comes handy to websites that still
don't offer a dark UI.

------
imhoguy
Built in bright/dark interfaces, same as low blue modes are just convenience
customizations which help people adjust screen to work habits - night work
etc. They give real health benefits in my own experience. However I still wait
for a killer e-ink laptop to please my eyes in any light settings.

------
is_true
I work in an usually well lit room and dark mode is really hard when I got
direct sunlight, not in my screen, but in the room in general.

Dark mode is nice when it's dark, so maybe it's related to the use of
smartphones in bed at night.

------
sgillen
I’ve always thought it was just a fad (one that I like though) I never thought
about it in terms of a response to increased screen time but that is very
possible.

------
sunseb
I like this design trend!

Can you show me which websites use dark mode? I would love to see them. :)

~~~
jurgenwerk
[https://darkmodelist.com/](https://darkmodelist.com/)

